# Phrag. Leslie's Hair



## Drorchid (Apr 14, 2009)

A new hybrid opened for us: Phrag. Leslie's Hair (Phrag. Nitidissimum x popowii). We named it after Leslie, she used to work for us here at Orchids Limited, and had beautiful long red hair.












Robert


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2009)

oh I like this one! awesome colour


----------



## Gilda (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW !! I love this one !:drool::drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 14, 2009)

That's gorgeous!

Hey Robert - that plant looks quite yellow - is it just the light, or is that normal? I was just wondering 'cuz one of my phrag's is fairly yellow too and I was worried about it.


----------



## Elena (Apr 14, 2009)

Wonderful colours!


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 14, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> Hey Robert - that plant looks quite yellow - is it just the light, or is that normal? I was just wondering 'cuz one of my phrag's is fairly yellow too and I was worried about it.



Yes, it the leaves are kind of yellow (although the leaves show a little more yellow in the picture than they really are). Yellow leaves are usually a general sign on Nitrogen deficiency. Our Phrag's always get kind of "nutrient" deficient this time of year, I think because the days are getting longer, and warmer, the plants are starting to grow faster, so the fertilizer we feed all our orchids with does not give the Phrag's enough Nitrogen.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

That's pretty red for a 'green type' phrag. It sure would look good x'ed w/ besseae. :wink:


----------



## Phragmatic (Apr 14, 2009)

very interesting hybrid, i like it!


----------



## raymond (Apr 14, 2009)

nice flower


----------



## nikv (Apr 14, 2009)

Very cute! I think a better name would have been Leslie's Locks, though.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 14, 2009)

nikv said:


> Very cute! I think a better name would have been Leslie's Locks, though.



I like that name better, too !


----------



## Bolero (Apr 14, 2009)

Amazing flowers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh my, I'm in love again.


----------



## mkline3 (Apr 14, 2009)

Intense color!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 14, 2009)

Very beautiful! I have a sister named Leslie!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice long locks! Beautiful :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like Leslie has got a weak neck to go along with her red hair!oke: What's up with the wires on the stem/ovaries? She does have nice color though


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2009)

nikv said:


> Very cute! I think a better name would have been Leslie's Locks, though.


Lovely X! Color is wonderful!
I agree Nik - I was thinking Leslie's Tresses!


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 15, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Looks like Leslie has got a weak neck to go along with her red hair!oke: What's up with the wires on the stem/ovaries? She does have nice color though



Yes her neck was kind of weak (due to the heavy hair), so we had to stake her up. Hopefully by next blooming, or the next seedling to bloom she will have a stronger neck.

Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2009)

Great blooms indeed!!!! no pic of Leslie to compare?  Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Great blooms indeed!!!! no pic of Leslie to compare?  Jean


:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 15, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Great blooms indeed!!!! no pic of Leslie to compare?  Jean



Here you go:
http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?ID=427

Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?ID=427
> 
> Robert



thanks Robert !! Really nice Leslie, and macrantha close-upoke: !! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2009)

:droolang Robert! Now this is a tough one. Which do I choose...the orchid or the girl, ...the orchid or the girl....


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 15, 2009)

very very nice bloon


----------



## snow (Apr 15, 2009)

i,ll have one of each.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just had a google to see what Leslie's Hair looks like and wow! I really like it, how pretty. Glad you didn't loose her.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll suppose that your talking 'bout my plant 
It had three growths, now only one mature one and one new growth.. Hope next summer won't kill it... 
It is a really gorgeous flower even though it doesn't have a "strong neck" ...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 7, 2012)

Here are two newer pictures of Phrag. Leslie's Hair for you guys:












Robert


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 7, 2012)

I've met the real Leslie - a very classy lady. I think Leslie's Tresses would have been my choice of names. Hope she's doing well wherever she is.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2012)

She's gorgeous. Stunning, even.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 7, 2012)

Phrag popowii does produce lovely coloured hybrids. The pouch, inside and out, is wonderfull. This is a great example. I just wish the flower count was greater for these hybrids. Well I guess ... like mother , like daughter.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2012)

I was hoping the close up tab on the link would be Leslie!  The cross is aptly named.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 8, 2012)

great color


----------



## quaker (Mar 10, 2012)

Love it---my type of phrag---where can i get one?

Ed


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2012)

quaker said:


> Love it---my type of phrag---where can i get one?
> 
> Ed



Orchids Limited, where Robert works.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 11, 2012)

That looks very nice! Beautiful color.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice....I hope this cross blooms way easier than its parent popowii.


----------

